# Airplane/Spider plants??



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

I was wondering if you guys think it would be ok to put an Airplane/spider plant in my boys' tanks. are they toxic to bettas? Freddy loves plants so i thought i put baby airplane/spider in his tank. well thanks in advance!


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

hmmm- spider plants are in the grass family and are okay for cats to eat- but they also tend to grow really fast and large so i don't know if they'd be good for a fish tank. You can probably find a real aquarium plant that resembles one that won't get so big. They're usually not very expensive, and you'd know for sure it wouldn't hurt him.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. If you put a plant that is NOT aquatic in the water, after a few weeks they will rot/melt.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with dr2b.


----------

